# Do you decorate your car



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

like this guy lol?



http://www.ridelust.com/wp-content/uploads/halloween_car_flicker_meglcalidreaming.jpg


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I'd TOTALLY do that to my truck after the paint starts to go...


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW! LOVE IT!

we don't get anything like that over here - but I was in NY for halloween last year & saw this http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/...loween 09/?action=view&current=Newyork112.jpg thought I might have a go at trying to make something along those lines myself 

this was the side of the car - but I'll just be going for the legs http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/...loween 09/?action=view&current=Newyork113.jpg


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

I wouldn't mind that paint job on my grey truck. 

In Houston the body on top would not last long before the vandals got to it.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

witchiepoo said:


> WOW! LOVE IT!
> 
> we don't get anything like that over here - but I was in NY for halloween last year & saw this http://s112.photobucket.com/albums/...loween 09/?action=view&current=Newyork112.jpg thought I might have a go at trying to make something along those lines myself



One year I hung one of those plasticy severed legs out my back door. You know the ones that are attached to a jeans leg. Haloween express has them, also I have the arm that is attached to a shirt sleeve, could hang that out too.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

that's awesome!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Nevergoback said:


> One year I hung one of those plasticy severed legs out my back door. You know the ones that are attached to a jeans leg. Haloween express has them, also I have the arm that is attached to a shirt sleeve, could hang that out too.


actually - I think asda (wallmart) has those over here


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

haha! that is great!


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I have some small lanterns I got from party city that I may put in the back window. I was going to put my mannequin heads (gotta love Cosmo School) in the back window but they may melt and I still need one of them...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I like that but it has never occur to me to do such a thing.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I usually park my van out on the street, slightly back from my front yard - so people won't park directly in front of my house and block my Halloween display. I place a dressed skeleton in the driver's seat of the van and put his hands on the steering wheel. I then place a battery operated strobe light below so it flashes up on his face.

It's funny to listen to people's reactions because they don't realize until they're right along side the van that "someone's in there." I also have a neat set of light up eyes in the back window that they see when they look back. It always gets a good laugh.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.caterpillarcostume.co.cc/reviews-SKELETON_IN_CAR_TRUNK-B002IRBEPI.html

We have one of these. I got it at buy costumes for 99 cents as a one day sale. Its actually great quality.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

I drive too fast so I wouldn't be able to glue anything to it.. LOL


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I saw a guy (who obviously wasn't a mortitian) drive a hearse today.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sure the "older' forum members are tired of seeing this,  but you asked...

Every year on October 1st I put these magnets on the sides of my little orange Beetle:


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

MHooch said:


> I'm sure the "older' forum members are tired of seeing this,  but you asked...
> 
> Every year on October 1st I put these magnets on the sides of my little orange Beetle:


AMAZING.

Last year, I hung a severed arm out of the back of my car. I also have bat decals on my car year-round, as well as a Nightmare on Elm Street decal and Haunted Mansion decal of the ballerina stretching portrait girl.

The sticker on the bottom, left-hand side says, "This car brakes for Hitchhiking Ghosts!"


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*I knew you BETTER have posted in this thread by now, Hooch! (Thanks to her, we get to decorate our black Durango with haunted house and skeleton decals at Halloween now).* 













*WHERE WERE THESE FOLKS WHEN I WASTED ALL THAT TIME CRUISING THE DOWNTOWN STRIP IN HIGH SCHOOL??*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Druidess said:


> http://www.caterpillarcostume.co.cc/reviews-SKELETON_IN_CAR_TRUNK-B002IRBEPI.html
> 
> We have one of these. I got it at buy costumes for 99 cents as a one day sale. Its actually great quality.


Got that too. Boy, do I get comments in the parking lots


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Now thats a sweet ride. But no I havent yet decorated my car, I have thought about it alot though.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My car is orange so I figure it's sorta pre-decorated all year!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I have an older daily driver which I bought NEW back in 2001. I am planning to repaint it black again due to roof/hood oxidation. I already had the upholstery re-done in black leather trimmed in orange double stitched thread. Once painted I and going to have a friend airbrush skulls and pumpkins in an charcoal candy with highlighting orange pearl graphics. I figure the car was paid off very long ago and it only has 90,000 miles on it so why not?.. So this will eventually be done but after Halloween!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, good! I meant to contribute the last time there was a thread on this topic, so I'm glad the subject of vehicles has popped up again. A member of our local haunt club does wonderful air brushing work. Here's his truck's tailgate and, um, what do you call a hard cover over a truck bed? A tonneau or something like that? Anyway, the sides of the truck are also painted. I just don't have a good picture of the sides. He has done some great scary skull airbrushing work on motorcycle helmets and even a young girl's softballl helmet, lol!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, that truck is *WICKED!* Love the skulls as eyes.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Everyone's vehicles are gor(e)geous!

I once hung one of those bats-on-an-elastic from my rearview mirror. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Omg, I totally want to do something to my car now! LOL I'm going to have to find a skeleton or something to ride in one of the passenger seats with me. Anybody know where you can get magnetic sheets that are strong enough to stay on your car like MHooch has? I'd love to make some things out of that stuff for my car!


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

At michaels on a clip strip I found a bat that I hung from my rearview mirror and at Dollar Tree I found car magnets, mine says Happy Halloween.


----------



## fmanswife (Oct 2, 2006)

my mom just ordered me those fake eyelashes for cars (carlashes). They look sooo funny I hope they get here soon. I like the idea of the bat hanging from the mirror. darn it back to dollar tree.


----------



## BlackwaterFX (Oct 9, 2009)

i may make me some gross legs to hang out of the trunk but i might get pulled over by cops thinking its a real body lol


----------



## rmtallman (Nov 25, 2009)

The hallovan. Check my album.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mordessa said:


> Omg, I totally want to do something to my car now! LOL I'm going to have to find a skeleton or something to ride in one of the passenger seats with me. Anybody know where you can get magnetic sheets that are strong enough to stay on your car like MHooch has? I'd love to make some things out of that stuff for my car!


I get my magnetic stuff at a sign shop here in town, they use it to print magnetic signs for businessess (you've seen them...like a realtor with their name and address slapped on the side of the car so they can claim it on their taxes ) and they make me a solid black one (they ususally come in white...for printing on) and I just cut the shapes out myself. The first ones lasted me for three years before they started to get sort of raggedy and I bought new ones. Mine cost about $25, and it was big enought to do the face on both doors.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

rmtallman said:


> the hallovan. Check my album.


schweeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

trickortreat said:


> Oh, good! I meant to contribute the last time there was a thread on this topic, so I'm glad the subject of vehicles has popped up again. A member in my haunt club does wonderful air brushing work. Here's his truck's tailgate and, um, what do you call a hard cover over a truck bed? A tonneau or something like that? Anyway, the sides of the truck are also painted. I just don't have a good picture of the sides. He has done some great scary skull airbrushing work on motorcycle helmets and even a young girls baseball helmet, lol!


Now, that's what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Wrench said:


> Everyone's vehicles are gor(e)geous!
> 
> I once hung one of those bats-on-an-elastic from my rearview mirror. Crazy, I know.


Here's my version of "fuzzy dice".


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks Mhooch! I'll look around and see if I can find someplace like that.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

This is what I did last year and will probably do this year as well.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I decorate mine for Christmas, but have never thought about doing it for Halloween. My trunk is always full of Halloween stuff this time of year, though!!!! LOL


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

That was the only thing he could do to make that car look cool..lol. That is pretty cool though! I only put the skeleton window cling on my passenger window.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.solutions.com/jump.jsp?itemType=PRODUCT&itemID=14622


I ordered the bat car costume. Bad reviews on this site. But other sites have good reviews. I used the reindeer set for Christmas last year and had no problems even at highway speeds, so I thought I try these around town first and then maybe take a chance on the highway( maybe...I don't want to cause a nuisance or a wreck if these things fly off. I'm thinking people who are having problems with these don't have their windows all the way up, snug tight.


BTW I LOVE everyone's Halloween car decorating lol so cool!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a 1984 Caddy Coupe De Ville. Black. I was thinking of putting a skeleton behind the wheel. On Halloween it sits on the side street to my house. Next year I might make a "Mob" display with it.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Nascar driver Tony Stewart's hearse:


http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CCoQsAQwAw&biw=1378&bih=731


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> Nascar driver Tony Stewart's hearse:
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CCoQsAQwAw&biw=1378&bih=731


Love that airbrush job too! And the shifter shaped like a bone was cool too. I wish I could find some chrome-look magnetic landau bars, so I could make my black PT Cruiser look (more) hearse-like.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

How about Halloween license plates or license plates frames? Here's the plate of another guy in our haunt club:


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

A bunch of our halloween group attended many small town parades this was my car for the parade


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> like this guy lol?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ridelust.com/wp-content/uploads/halloween_car_flicker_meglcalidreaming.jpg


He went to Spirit!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Behind the coveted ghostbuster vehicle, this is my favorite


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

ihauntu said:


> A bunch of our halloween group attended many small town parades this was my car for the parade


Ok, I'm salivating now! Are those are landau bars on full-time or temporarily, where did you get them, how did you make them, who,what,where,when,why? (Forget the "why?", I got carried away there.)


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

texmaster said:


> Behind the coveted ghostbuster vehicle, this is my favorite


Wow! That is one nice dead sled! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

you can get landau bars from jcwhitney.com


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

this is great I would so do this!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I have never decorated my car like that before. I did see some new skeleton window cling that was a profile shot and it looked pretty darn cool.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Ive got a small glittery bat that hangs from the rear view mirror 24/7. And a set of solar powered purple LED lights that i put in the back window. Its a company car so i cant go overboard.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

TheEighthPlague said:


> you can get landau bars from jcwhitney.com


Can you please link to the page with the landau bars? I have their site open in another tab, and when I type "landau" as the key word, I get hits on Land Rover but no landau bars, and "hearse" as a keyword brings up hitches, but no hearse products.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

I am more than a little jealous right now. They all look great! I did drive around with one of my Buckys as my passenger for a couple of weeks but it wasn't even close to October and I got many strange looks.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

A few weeks ago I picked up a static cling "Back seat driver' which is a skeleton, I plan on putting it on my car window soon. It was only $2 at Party City.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the picture in the OP but can't imagine doing that to one of my own vehicles. I stick to a witch crash on the windshield while it's parked near my house the day of.


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I want to but haven't got the guts. I work at a church's preschool so I'd have to park up the street probably. They don't observe Halloween...only harvest. I think I'll try it.


----------

